# Question about Barn Alerts on MS cams



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 13, 2012)

Can someone explain to me how they work? Who "alerts" them? Do they light up when they are alerted? Do they have an audible sound? I'm so confused! I hate being new to something.


----------



## cassie (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Parmela, I personally LOVE the barn alarm




this is the link http://www.marestare.com/barnalarm/ if you have the link up you will get the alerts if a mare is looking like foaling (low alert and is the sound of hoofbeats) or a mare is foaling (high alert horse neghing) you can test these in the page so you know how it sounds...

to activate the low/ high alert you hit the buttons on the camera screen.




they will alert the other members that have barn alarm up... and also the owner if they have barn alarm up...

Hope that makes sense... any more questions please ask and I will try and help.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 13, 2012)

Too wild Cassie! I LOVE it!

I didn't even know that page existed. I'm such a ditz. So, it looks like any farm that is on low or high will sound for me? I'm say that because when I went to that page I got a low alert on a farm I've never heard of. But it was only one alarm and I was expecting there'd be more than one farm on low alert right now. Hmmmm. Maybe that doesn't make sense.


----------



## cassie (Mar 13, 2012)

yeah its awesome isn't it!!

the girls on marestare usualyl don't hit low alert until they are sure a mare WILL foal and when she does start to then they hit high alert...

any farm the is on alert will make the sound for you



its a cool way to catch mares foaling  I love it!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 13, 2012)

I love it too! How freakin' cool. the mare on low alert is swishing that tail and very agitated. Shouldn't be long.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 13, 2012)

well done Cassie for explaining so well


----------



## Wings (Mar 13, 2012)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> I love it too! How freakin' cool. the mare on low alert is swishing that tail and very agitated. Shouldn't be long.


Is that the mare at Golden Venture Farm? She seems to have settled for now... but given how she was earlier I think someone needs to get the plunger!


----------



## cassie (Mar 13, 2012)

Eagle said:


> well done Cassie for explaining so well


Thank you Renee



I was worried I would make a mess of it LOL glad you think I did a good job


----------

